# Steinberg UR22C or MOTU M2 for VIs?



## audiophobic (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey All,
Lots of separate reviews out there for the UR22C and M2 but no direct comparison with regards to which copes better with a predominantly VI workload. M2 is getting rave reviews, but, despite having a USB C connector, is still just a USB 2 interface. The UR22C is a true USB 3 interface, but does the increased bandwidth translate to being better able to crunch through a bunch of kontakt instances? All thoughts welcome!

Cheers
Andy


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2020)

Been reading up on this and confident in saying no. At least highly unlikely in most applications. USB 3 remains overkill for most. There may be other reasons to eventually move to USB 3 (better available power etc), but IMO that is a good ways off.

I was very surrprised MOTU decided on USB 2 for this new interface, but IMO that's an indicator of how entrenched it remains and will be for years to come.


----------



## audiophobic (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks - good to know. I still think it a little misleading though for MOTU to make a feature of the usb c connector, when most consumers will assume that usb c = usb 3(.1)


----------



## bill5 (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't think it's their fault if a consumer is willfully ignorant


----------

